# Australia NSW 190 SS subclass visa 261313 Software Engineer



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to know about the 190 SS visa for AUS from the experience people here as I am new to this forum. I am going to apply for the ACS assessment next week and as per their time line, I will hopefully get my assessment result for 261313 Software Engineer category in the middle of August. I have total of 55 points and my IELTS score is L-7.5, R-6, W-6, S-7, overall - 6.5. I would like to know whether submitting the EOI in middle of August for NSW 190 SS visa will lead to any result or not as per the old history. I am just curious to know if it is the right time or not to do the assessment for 2014-2015 visa quota...or am already late for new coming list in July.

Any suggestions will be much appreciate?

Many Thanks


----------



## Eshuu (May 14, 2014)

harpreetjohal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know about the 190 SS visa for AUS from the experience people here as I am new to this forum. I am going to apply for the ACS assessment next week and as per their time line, I will hopefully get my assessment result for 261313 Software Engineer category in the middle of August. I have total of 55 points and my IELTS score is L-7.5, R-6, W-6, S-7, overall - 6.5. I would like to know whether submitting the EOI in middle of August for NSW 190 SS visa will lead to any result or not as per the old history. I am just curious to know if it is the right time or not to do the assessment for 2014-2015 visa quota...or am already late for new coming list in July.
> 
> ...


Hi Harpreet,

This is the best time to apply for ACS. It will take approx 8 to 12 weeks for Assessement to be done. Probably by July end or Mid of August you can expect the result. But you need minimum 7 band in all the sections to apply for 261313.
You can first apply for ACS and give another try for IELTS. ACS doesn't require IELTS score.

Hope the information is helpful 

Thanks,
Eshuu


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

Eshuu said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> 
> This is the best time to apply for ACS. It will take approx 8 to 12 weeks for Assessement to be done. Probably by July end or Mid of August you can expect the result. But you need minimum 7 band in all the sections to apply for 261313.
> You can first apply for ACS and give another try for IELTS. ACS doesn't require IELTS score.
> ...


Dear Eshuu,

Thank you so much for the suggestion and prompt reply. 

One thing that creates a doubt in my mind is about IELTS minimum score requirement for NSW 190 SS visa. You mentioned that I need minimum of 7 bands in each module to apply under 261313. As per my understanding and investigation, if you score 55 points without considering IELTS points, you will be eligible for NSW 190 State sponsorship visa for 261313 ( 5 points for SS , total = 60) with minimum of 6 band in each module. 
Could you please confirm whether it requires minimum 7 or 6 in each in my case to apply 190 SS subclass visa for NSW? 

Thanks in advance.

Harpreet


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Eshuu,
> 
> Thank you so much for the suggestion and prompt reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Harpreet,

For NSW, we need 6 band of IELTS.

Good Luck!


----------



## harpreetjohal (May 5, 2014)

sunilch said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> 
> For NSW, we need 6 band of IELTS.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you so much Sunil for the confirmation.


----------



## ASubhani (Oct 1, 2014)

*ACS-Ielts Requirement*



harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Eshuu,
> 
> Thank you so much for the suggestion and prompt reply.
> 
> ...



Hi guys 
According to my knowledge ACS had no requirement of IELTS 7.0 Each. but now
they are demanding 7.0 each in Ielts or a professional years/experience of 1 year. And
NSW 190 visa requirement is 6.0 in each module of Ielts Academic/General.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

I almost have the same query. I got 6 band each module in IELTS (0 points).& ACS approved my bachelor degree (15 points) & 6+ years (10 points) for experience. My age is less than 32 means got 30 points. My points is 55. I can get 5 points for SS. Which states i can apply with IELTS band 6.0???


----------



## koushikjis (Aug 11, 2015)

I want to go for subclass 190 SS visa. What are the better states for IT jobs in Australia where we can apply with IELTS 6?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

*EOI submitted on 9/10*

I have submitted the EOI for NSW 190 category VISA for the 261313 - Software Engineer. 
Are there any cap for for this category of visa and sub-cap for the Job profile ?

Points : 55+5 = 60 .


----------



## dharmeshpiplani (Apr 1, 2015)

NO..No such cap is there...but priority given to high scores, means to say higher point get invitation first.


----------

